# Michigan Lifetime Hunting License



## fishnfeathers

We were talking at work trying to remember when the lifetime hunting licenses were last sold in Michigan. I know someone here can help us!


----------



## bigcountrysg

I don't know when they were last sold. But I can tell you it was before my time. I turned 12 in 89 and I was not able to buy a lifetime license if that helps you guys out any. I wish they would offer them again though.


----------



## Alibi

I believe it was in 1989.

http://midnr.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/M...iZwX3Byb2RfbHZsMj1_YW55fiZwX3BhZ2U9MQ**&p_li=


----------



## Bob T

I do think that is was issued in 1989. My buddy had to foresite to purchase both the hunting and the fishing one. He has calculated the cost of licenses over the years and just in the last couple of years he has made up the total cost for both so he is hunting and fishing for free. They were only on sale for one year I think before it was disbanded. I was surprised that he went that route as he was 43 years old at the time but it has payed off for him. He tried to pursuade me to go that route but I thought the cost was a lot at the time. It would have been a good choice for someone a lot younger as they would more than likley have more years ahead of them but it was pretty costly. I think that it was $1000 for each. 

Bob


----------



## Skinner 2

Don't remember exactly when but I was fresh out of highschool 1979 with very little money but I did get one. 

It paid for itself already.

Skinner 2


----------



## QuakrTrakr

I can't remeber the year, but I think it cost $200 or so. I spend 1/2 that every year! :sad:


----------



## Quadd4

Interesting, first I ever heard of this. If you bought a hunting license for $1000 did that include all game species? Bear, Deer Turkey and so forth or was it species specific?

Are there any restrictions on them?


----------



## crittrgittr

I think it was 82', but not sure. A few of the prices that I remember were...
Lifetime Rifle Deer $220, Bow $220, Fishing $220, Lifetime Sportsman $1000.
I bought the Sportsman, then a year later they sent me an offer of...a lifetime State Duck Stamp, Lifetime Bear License (avail. yearly at that time) and a lifetime trapping license(no Furbearers license at the time), all for an additional $25. 
The only things that I have to purchase now are a...Federal Duck Stamp and any drawing permit fees.
With the addition of the added purchase, I figured that even if the license fees never increased, by the time I reached 40 to 42 years of age, anything after that would be free.
$1025 was a lot of money for a 22 year old at the time, but has since turned out to be a worth while investment.


----------



## Skinner 2

Critter is just about right on. I paid the $1025.00 myself.

Have not regretted it. Now with all the price talks and people not hunting, critter and I will have a lot more places to hunt,  !

Skinner 2


----------



## boehr

I was definitely 1989. I just looked at my certificate and it was dated April 1989.


----------



## Quadd4

Now thats a sweet deal!


----------



## bloo_gilz

Pardon while I reflect..
Back in 82 I was in eigth grade . At that stage in my life I was looking for anything that was fun. Unfortunatly, my number one thing for fun was getting-high. Fortunatly, my second fun time activity was fishing.(at times they went hand-in-hand):yikes: My father was never much of an outdoorsman,but he always encouraged my passion for it.
About the time the DNR offered the lifetime license I was ready for a change in my ways. I decided at that time I would work my butt off to get clean,& get a lifetime fishing license.
I cut grass in the summer, raked leaves in the fall, and shoveled snow come winter., all to purchase my own sense of freedom..
Well I'll be Damned ! It's kinda come full circle now. Now I am a proud father of two, and my kids know that nothing comes easy.
Sure the day I got that envelope at the ripe-angling age of 15 or-so ,I was ecstatic.. but it is the hard lessons that I learned.
So as mentors to our children, I hope we can all encourage our kids to get out there,off the street,away from the tv,and off the couch. Grab a rod ,gun,trap,sleeping bag,axe,fly kit, or whatever it is that they show the slightest iota of interest in, and support these desires and teach them well.
I guess after all this self-indulgent rambling, my point is --Why not bring the Life-Lic. back ?? Wouldn't this program help the DNR's deficit? I would cut many lawns right now to by my son one as a graduation present(in seven yrs.:evilsmile )
WHAT WOULD YOU PAY ????? thanx, Mark


----------



## QuakrTrakr

Heck, I'd pay upwards of $50 for a lifetime fishing license! Ooopps, that's what we'll probably pay annually!  $200-$250 would be a good price even kids could afford.


----------



## GVDocHoliday

I know my girlfriend has a lifetime small game license...She's only 21...so they had to of offered that one into the late 90's at least.


----------



## flinch

Based in the interest rates back in the 80s, if you had just put the 1,000 in a CD for a year you would have at least 70 or 80 dollars, maybe more depending on the year. After taxes you would still have enough to buy the same tags back then and still have the 1,000 dollars. In fact, if you had just put the money in a CD for the last 20 years you would probably have at least 3,000 to 4,000 dollars. The only way you will break even is if the license fees are raised significantly. Otherwise, you probably lost money.


----------



## boehr

Here is how I know it was 1989.








Also, the cost of the lifetime licenses could never be used, only the interest could be used for Fish and Game things. So selling lifetime licenses would not help the budget now and likely hurt the budget in the future.


----------



## fishnfeathers

Thanks everybody!


----------



## dcgreil

I thought about buying the lifetime license back in '88-'89, but just couldn't swing it...I was a struggling college student at the time. I should have begged, borrowed, and stolen to come up with the $1000. I now live in Wisconsin and this past year spent almost $400 in out of state licenses.

I have a high school buddy that bought the lifetime sportsmans license and he is loving it. He also lives in Wisconsin and the tags transferred even though he is out of state. Now that's a deal!!!


----------



## triplehooked

It would be nice to have them offered again. I'd buy 'em just so I wouldn't have to go through the trouble of repurchasing every year. I would imagine two to three grand for a sportsperson wouldn't be out of the question if they did though.


----------



## DirtySteve

I have saved alot of old hunting guides throughout the years....they come in handy for settling bets with my hunting budddies from time to time. I found Fishing guides and hunting guides from 86'87'88'91 and one from 1976. None of them mention anything about the lifetime license.

It was interesting looking through the old books. I was drawn for an elk hunt next week and I found it interesting that an elk license was 35 cents more in 1987 than i paid this year.


----------



## peanut9779

wanted to let you know it was 89 and i turned 10 that year. i took the hunters safety course and my dad had i written up so he could purchase it for me but not have it active until i turned 11 which is the legal hunting age for bow and small game. so now i've had it every year.


----------



## Camo1

The good thing about the lifetime license is if you ever move out of state, you are still allowed to come back and hunt in Michigan at the "resident" prices.

That is something to consider, if this bill comes out of committe.


----------



## Petronius

http://www.outdoornews.com/May-2012/Michigan-House-bill-would-create-lifetime-licenses/

Michigan House bill would create lifetime licenses
BY VICTOR SKINNER CONTRIBUTING WRITER
Posted on May 10, 2012

Lansing  A Wayne County lawmaker wants to revive lifetime hunting and fishing licenses in Michigan to provide a broader licensing option, and to encourage sportsmen to take on multiple species.
Michigan Rep. Richard LeBlanc, D-Westland, introduced House Bill 5334, with no known opposition or support from outdoor groups, to provide lifetime licenses for hunting and fishing, as well as a comprehensive lifetime license that would also cover bear, waterfowl, and fur-harvesting permits.
LeBlanc said the legislation spawned from conversations with hunters who hold lifetime licenses purchased before the state stopped offering them in 1990. A select group of hunters likely would buy a lifetime license if given another opportunity, he said.
Officials with the DNR and Michigan United Conservation Clubs, meanwhile, are concerned that offering lifetime licenses could negatively impact federal funding, and complicate wildlife management efforts.
The state had this at one time and  I happen to know people who bought the licenses. I think there is an opportunity for expansion in those who hunt and fish, LeBlanc told Michigan Outdoor News.
Its like if you buy the lifetime all-encompassing license, you might be more likely to try something different in the field.
HB 5334 includes individual lifetime licenses for small game for $220, and firearms deer and archery deer hunting for $285 apiece. Lifetime fishing licenses would cost $220. The legislation also would create a $1,025 comprehensive lifetime hunting and fishing license that would cover small game, firearms and archery deer, bear, waterfowl, and fur-harvesting seasons.
Kent Wood, legislative affairs manager for Michigan United Conservation Clubs, said the group hasnt developed a position on LeBlancs legislation. MUCC is supportive in concept of multi-year and comprehensive licenses, Wood said, but is concerned about how lifetime licenses would impact federal conservation funding.
We have a resolution that will be debated by our membership (this summer)  that would ask the DNR to develop a comprehensive license that would cover multiple species or multiple seasons, Wood said. We would be supportive of the concept of a multi-year license, and maybe a lifetime license, but there are some questions that need to be answered  especially questions that relate to federal funding.
DNR Wildlife Chief Russ Mason believes lifetime hunting and fishing licenses are something we would want to avoid like the plague.
Mason said lifetime licenses potentially would create increased revenue for the DNR in the short term, but there are issues with obtaining federal (funding) match in the out years.
Lifetime licenses sound like a good idea, but they have negative financial consequences and management consequences, especially for highly sought-after species, Mason said.
Federal funding for conservation work is based on several factors, including the number of unique hunters who buy a license each year and the amount of revenue generated from license sales to match federal funds.
Sharon Schafer, the DNRs chief budget officer, said 3,135 hunters and anglers who purchased lifetime licenses when the state offered them in 1989 are counted each year toward the total number of Michigan license buyers, and the $1 million generated by the sales are held in a trust with a portion withdrawn each year based on the licenses used.
That money counts toward the required federal fund match, so our federal funding wouldnt be affected by the legislation in the short term, Schafer said. But the issue with this bill is the fees included for the licenses are just not sufficient to sustain wildlife and habitat work in Michigan.
A child who obtains a lifetime comprehensive license would contribute a total of $1,025 for decades of hunting and fishing licenses, she said.
You have to spread it out over their lifetime, Schafer said.
The comprehensive lifetime licenses previously sold by the state also cause problems when new regulations are developed, Mason said.
He cited the long and complicated process for current lifetime license holders to obtain a bear tag through the lottery system as an example.
A lifetime license holder would come up and say When I bought this, I could hunt bear wherever I wanted, every year, Mason said.
LeBlanc acknowledged that lifetime licenses could have funding implications, but said he doesnt believe enough hunters or fishermen would purchase the licenses to put much of a dent in the DNRs budget.
I dont view it the same way I view lifetime trailer licenses, for example, LeBlanc said, pointing out that the permanent trailer plates are mandatory for everyone. My bill doesnt involve everybody that hunts; it would impact a select group of individuals who voluntarily chose to buy the lifetime licenses.
I dont think it would be a large enough population to negatively affect the DNR, he said.
HB 5334 currently is in the House Natural Resources, Tourism and Outdoor Recreation Committee.


----------



## Jacob Huffman

I was fresh out of high school when they came out.Just started my first " real " job....I remember asking my dad to loan me the $1000 to buy one...He just laughed...Then said NO...:lol:


----------



## moreychuck

I bought one they cost 1025 worst mistake I made hunting or fishing have regretted that desision every year including this year if anyone wants to know what the down side side pm me I have gone through this once and there are way to many anti hunter/troblemakers lurking to go through it again on a site like this


----------



## dead short

Another interesting concept in another state, Louisiana, is a native license. If you were born there and moved away you can buy a native license. It costs more than a resident, but less than a non-resident license. 


Posted from my iPhone.


----------



## fish_AK

The DNR needs to bring the lifetime license back or at least a 5 or 10 year license imo.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## speedway2899

I used to work in Sporting Goods at Kmart from 90-93 while in high school..... I don't remember selling them.... must of been hung over!!!


----------



## ESOX

Lifetime licenses. are a really, really myopic plan given that the state receives revenue for each license sold from the Pittman -Robertson act. Screwing themselves out of a virtual Federal annuity from future license sales for a short term windfall is really stupid.


----------



## Ranger Ray

Just got payed. Walked into to buy my lifetime license. Was going to take my whole paycheck, so didn't. Yeah, one of those hindsight thingy's.


----------



## Shoeman

ESOX said:


> Lifetime licenses. are a really, really myopic plan given that the state receives revenue for each license sold from the Pittman -Robertson act. Screwing themselves out of a virtual Federal annuity from future license sales for a short term windfall is really stupid.


Much like the non-expiring trailer plates

They did make up on my part, maybe not so much in the future. I think it was based on 7 year renewals

These days with many leaving the State for other employment options and the decline in hunter participation it still might benefit the State long term


----------



## Cork Dust

ESOX said:


> Lifetime licenses. are a really, really myopic plan given that the state receives revenue for each license sold from the Pittman -Robertson act. Screwing themselves out of a virtual Federal annuity from future license sales for a short term windfall is really stupid.


They are in search of a revenue infusion...with the hope that programs enacted will boost hunter recruitment rates which will offset those Pittman-Robertson monies lost


----------



## Cork Dust

Shoeman said:


> Much like the non-expiring trailer plates


Wouldn't it be refreshing if those heavy trucks that pound the roads the hardest actually were taxed at rates that reflected that...but it would just be passed-on as an add-on shipping charge


----------



## Shoeman

Cork Dust said:


> Wouldn't it be refreshing if those heavy trucks that pound the roads the hardest actually were taxed at rates that reflected that...but it would just be passed-on as an add-on shipping charge


Not sure those were included


----------



## ESOX

Cork Dust said:


> Wouldn't it be refreshing if those heavy trucks that pound the roads the hardest actually were taxed at rates that reflected that...but it would just be passed-on as an add-on shipping charge


An 11 axle 164,000# gravel train puts less wear on the road than a pair of standard 8,000# 5 axle semis, and reduces truck traffic and costs at the same time. Besides, who do you think will pay for the increased taxes? We all would anyhow. Trucking companies would just pass along the increased costs , and since darn near every thing we buy was on a truck at some point, we would all pay it.


----------



## andyotto

My Dad got my brother and I lifetime licenses in the 80’s. What a Lifetime gift. 
I’m wondering how this thread got brought back up again? Are they considering doing this again. If so I would sure like to get one for each of my boys.


----------



## Cork Dust

Shoeman said:


> Not sure those were included


They weren't...that is why I support the lifetime license for my trailers (4). I do very little damage to our rod beds, particularly when compared to my Canadian trucker friends who drive six inches off my bumper.


----------



## DaWiz9578

I was thinking the same thing. Not sure on the long term viability of it, but if its out there I would definitely get mine like a black friday sale!


----------



## BulldogOutlander

My uncle got one back in the 80s.. He bags about it every time i tell him how much i spend on licenses.. I would also be in for a lifetime license if they ever brought it back


----------



## Cork Dust

ESOX said:


> An 11 axle 164,000# gravel train puts less wear on the road than a pair of standard 8,000# 5 axle semis, and reduces truck traffic and costs at the same time. Besides, who do you think will pay for the increased taxes? We all would anyhow. Trucking companies would just pass along the increased costs , and since darn near every thing we buy was on a truck at some point, we would all pay it.


One additional point, here in the U.P. Canadian truck traffic diverts to run along the south shore of Lake Superior (better roads, lower fuel costs) prior diverting back into Canada for delivery of goods. Your point is not applicable for this segment.

Thank you for restating exactly what I said.


----------



## ESOX

Cork Dust said:


> One additional point, here in the U.P. Canadian truck traffic diverts to run along the south shore of Lake Superior (better roads, lower fuel costs) prior diverting back into Canada for delivery of goods. Your point is not applicable for this segment.
> 
> Thank you for restating exactly what I said.


It's just the best route. We do it too. My guys used to take 401-403 Through Ontario from Detroit and cross back into the US at Niagra Falls. Higher speed limits, less traffic, fewer miles.


----------



## jjlrrw

BulldogOutlander said:


> My uncle got one back in the 80s.. He bags about it every time i tell him how much i spend on licenses.. I would also be in for a lifetime license if they ever brought it back


Just tell him you invested that $1,000 in Microsoft in the 80,s and now it's worth $1.8M


----------



## ArrowFlinger

Shoeman said:


> Much like the non-expiring trailer plates
> 
> They did make up on my part, maybe not so much in the future. I think it was based on 7 year renewals
> 
> These days with many leaving the State for other employment options and the decline in hunter participation it still might benefit the State long term


Pemenant trailer plate were at 3x the annual rate when they first came out. One of the stupidest ideas Granholm came up with. Sacraficed future revenue for a short term boost 

For us with trailers it was a great deal


----------



## Shoeman

So what’s your bitch? 

You made out! Not to question your numbers, but they don’t add up

My little trailers were at 15-17 a unit a year.... now what 70 or 75?


----------



## DirtySteve

ArrowFlinger said:


> Pemenant trailer plate were at 3x the annual rate when they first came out. One of the stupidest ideas Granholm came up with. Sacraficed future revenue for a short term boost
> 
> For us with trailers it was a great deal


Overall state makes out. Most people dont keep trailers forever like I do. Lots of people buy small boats and snowmobilemtrailers etc then sell them a few years later. If the state wasnt making money on it they wouldnt continue selling them.


----------



## jiggin is livin

Trailer plates are awesome! You can own 5 different utility trailers and only need one plate! Boat trailer, same thing! 

Screw the State. 

I wish they'd bring back lifetime licenses. 

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Shoeman

jiggin is livin said:


> Trailer plates are awesome! You can own 5 different utility trailers and only need one plate! Boat trailer, same thing!
> 
> Screw the State.
> 
> I wish they'd bring back lifetime licenses.
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app



Until you get pulled over and the numbers don't match


----------



## jiggin is livin

Shoeman said:


> Until you get pulled over and the numbers don't match


What numbers!? 

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## BulldogOutlander

jjlrrw said:


> Just tell him you invested that $1,000 in Microsoft in the 80,s and now it's worth $1.8M


wish i could.. i was just a wee-lad in the 80s lol (born in 83)


----------



## jjlrrw

jiggin is livin said:


> What numbers!?
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I have two trailers one plate, my registration for the VIN # reads "manufactured" or something like that, neither trailer has a VIN # so I'm good unless I forget the swap plate


----------



## C20chris

> I have two trailers one plate, my registration for the VIN # reads "manufactured" or something like that, neither trailer has a VIN # so I'm good unless I forget the swap plate


Just to save a one time fee of $75? If somebody is regularly swapping plates to avoid this you deserve everything you get when pulled over


----------



## Liver and Onions

A bump because of a post today about a Lifetime license.

L & O


----------

